# Pam errors

## Apreche

So I've been getting some error messages from pam lately.  Some of them I was able to clean up because it was a busted config file.  But I'm still having a little trouble with pam_console.  Here is what it says in my log files.  

```
Mar  1 19:23:53 [gdm] PAM unable to dlopen(/lib/security/pam_console.so)

Mar  1 19:23:53 [gdm] PAM [dlerror: /lib/security/pam_console.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]

Mar  1 19:23:53 [gdm] PAM adding faulty module: /lib/security/pam_console.so

Mar  1 19:23:59 [kernel] drivers/usb/input/hid-input.c: event field not found

                - Last output repeated twice -

Mar  1 19:23:59 [kernel] usb 2-3: hald timed out on ep0in

Mar  1 19:24:07 [gdm] PAM unable to dlopen(/lib/security/pam_console.so)

Mar  1 19:24:07 [gdm] PAM [dlerror: /lib/security/pam_console.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]

Mar  1 19:24:07 [gdm] PAM adding faulty module: /lib/security/pam_console.so
```

I don't think the middle part with the hid-input stuff has anything to do with it, but its just what happened to be in the log file.  I already remerged pam and I'm going to try to remerge pam-login just in case.  revdep-rebuild doesn't helpe me at all here.

----------

## UberLord

Comment out the pam_console line in /etc/pam.d/system-auth

----------

## Apreche

Wont that disable pam_console?  Am I sure I want to do that?  Don't I want it to work properly rather than remove it?

Also, I just looked.  pam_console wasn't in there.

----------

## Pol

same problem here ... any fix ?

----------

## Alchera

The references to pam_console.so are actually in /etc/pam.d/xdm - gdm/gdm-autologin/kde just to name a few.  :Razz: 

I found this in one of the files:

 *Quote:*   

> # If you want to enable pam_console, uncomment the following line
> 
> # and read carefully README.pam_console in /usr/share/doc/pam*

 

I found the readme in /usr/share/doc/pam-0.78

 *Quote:*   

> #%PAM-1.0
> 
> auth       required	/lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth
> 
> auth       required	/lib/security/pam_nologin.so
> ...

 

 *Apreche wrote:*   

> Wont that disable pam_console? Am I sure I want to do that? Don't I want it to work properly rather than remove it?
> 
> Also, I just looked. pam_console wasn't in there.

 

... and as the file does not exist anywhere anyhow I cannot see a problem with commenting out the reference.  :Wink: 

**Edited**

After much reading I have discovered that pam_console should be disabled in Gentoo by default. It seems only one file has been done in this manner.

 *Quote:*   

> In a Gentoo system pam_console is disabled by default, and users are allowed
> 
> to access specific devices if they are member of particular groups (e.g. they
> 
> have to be members of the audio group to access audio devices).

 

The following files in /etc/pam.d need to be edited and have each reference to pam_console commented out: gdm grm-autologin kde kde-np xdm & xserver

----------

